# FACEOFF: Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 vs Norton 360 Version 3.0?



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2008)

My Norton 360 Version 1.0 is up for renewal shortly. I really need to know the bottomline... the final verdict on *KIS 2009* _vs_ *Norton 360 v 3.0*

I've heard a lot of good things about Norton 360 Version 3.0. But then again, Kaspersky Internet Suite looks appealing too...

I don't really need the 2 GB online storage that Norton 360 includes. So, excluding that particular feature, how do the two measure up?

Everyone I ask seem to have a bad opinion of Norton based on their past products (including Norton 360 v.1 & 2).

I agree Norton was a bit of a clunker of sorts in the past. But I would like to know if Norton 360 v.3.0 (the latest, lighter version) specifically is better than KIS 2009. I've narrowed my needs down to just these two suites. Its one or the other, whichever is better.

So, I ask you...
*a) Which is the better internet security suite?
b) Does Norton 360 Version 3.0 have right-click/on-demand, folder/file virus scan functionality?*

Help?


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi
I use Norton IS 2009. Been using norton since 2006.

No isues now-was a bit heavy in the past-updates often, is easy to configure and service is EXCELLENT (plus it come for 3-5 systems licence)

Kaspersky is good, BUT: Awkward to configure and in the past has actually sent a virus to its customers instead of an update (3-4 years ago if I remember correctly) and even recentlys ago, their own web site was defaced by a hacker-no, I' m not impressed..


Of course there are other opinions, but that is mine.


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello



> So, I ask you...
> *a) Which is the better internet security suite?
> b) Does Norton 360 Version 3.0 have right-click/on-demand, folder/file virus scan functionality?*


a) No idea
b) Kaspersky does, do not know about Norton.

Why not try the 30 day trial of each programme and see for yourself which is best for you.

Bear in mind that Kaspersky 2010 will be released in July.
http://www.kaspersky.com/news?id=207575837


----------



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2008)

TheBruce1 said:


> Why not try the 30 day trial of each programme and see for yourself which is best for you.


I am! I have 360 (version 1) on my desktop and KIS 2009 (trial) on a notebook. I am pretty impressed with KIS but have learned that 360 v3.0 has a registry cleaner etc. in addition to regular features like disk defrag etc.

I must admit, the thought of installin & uninstalling AV s/w (using special AV uninstallers) is not really my thing. I've done it but prefer relying on a definitive expert opinion when it comes to these things :grin:




> Bear in mind that Kaspersky 2010 will be released in July.
> http://www.kaspersky.com/news?id=207575837


Wow!!! Thanks for the info. I'll wait for this to come out and further compare.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I would not recommend either product or anything similar for Vista or Windows 7.

I have found that 3rd party firewalls block local NET BIOS ports which then interferes with Vista system services causing some to malfunction. This leads to app crashes (like the blue circle spinning on a fading white Internet Explorer / Windows Explorer background and the phrase "not responding" - this is an application (app) hang, which becomes an app crash. Then you see the WERCON (Problem Reports & Solutions) screen come up & request permission to send crash data to Microsoft.

Not to long after the above described events occur. . . you will be seeking either my assistance or help from another for the infamous Blue Screen of Death (BSOD).

One way to prove this to you - install the Internet Security product of your choice. As the days go by, keep and eye on WERCON and the Event Viewer. Look specifically for app hangs/ crashes that involve *ntdll.dll* and contain an exception code = *0xc0000005* - a memory access violation. While these two are far from mutually exclusive, the 0xc...5 exception is the more common one found in the remnants of the mess caused by these firewalls. You may also see the "sister" error code to the 0xc0000005 exception -- error code 0x80070005. 

WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions -
START | *wercon* | View Problem History - 2x-click on line item for additional info

Event Viewer - 
START | *eventvwr.msc* - view "Windows Logs -- Application" - Look for red X errors

Here are some reference threads - 
- McAfee & Zone Alarm - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...solved-applications-hang-cannot-end-task.html

- My own - Symantec Endpoint - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...sta-x64-bsod.html?highlight=norton+0xc0000005

- Norton - NIS - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...-0x0000007e-0xc0000005-error-please-help.html

I do not have any issues with the anti-virus products of Norton, McAfee, Kaspersky, etc... However, my personal preference is the Windows Firewall, Windows Defender, The Malicious Software Removal Tool and ESET NOD32 anti-virus. I supplement this setup with on-line scans (when necessary), like Trend Micro HouseCall, Norton, Kaspersky and others.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

